# Rimor/Kentucky Camp payloads



## 96663 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have been looking at these two MH makes recently and they appear very nice. However, the manufacturers seem rather coy about giving the payloads for the vehicles. According to the details in the back pages of MMM, the KCs have some pretty hefty payloads but they just don't seem right to me, especially as the higher spec Estros, for example, have a higher payload than the Corral! There aren't any values for the Rimors, even in the manufacturers technical brochures.

Then I was surfing the web the other day and Google came up with this blog that has put the fear of death into me, particularly as we are considering fulltiming and would need at least 500kg for both our own needs and likely temporary passengers. From what I can work out, they bought their Superbrig 747 in late 2002/ early 2003:

http://www.jakit.legend.yorks.com/M_Home.htm

Has anyone any comments on this blog, and - more importantly - any news on what the actual payloads are? If the latter, maybe you could also quote the MTPLM and MRO for your own model (and especially what is included by the manufacturer in the latter eg driver, water etc etc). [For explanation of these terms. hit the 'User payload' button at the top of the blog]


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have found this posting very interesting as I too had a problem with a motor home being overweight when we tried to use it for the purpose for which it had been built!

In 2000 I negotiated with a company in Yorkshire to build me a purpose M/C that would carry two electric mobility scooters as well as 4 people (being a 4 berth conversion) and all the paraphernalia that goes with motor caravanning. (I get quite incensed at bog standard motor caravans off production lines that are ‘converted’ for the disabled as every disabled person’s needs are different). 

The chosen vehicle on which this was to be built was a Mercedes Sprinter as I required an automatic gearbox. There was to be an electric lift at the rear on which to raise and lower the scooters into the vehicle. The vehicle, the GRP body and the lift were all purchased in Italy saving app £3.000. I had to wait 10 months for the vehicle to be completed. Before the vehicle was purchased by the UK converter, I asked whether or not it was to be a single or double wheeled rear axle. The reply I received was that they 'didn't know'. Being more trusting of people in the trade then than I am now, I left the matter entirely in their hands as I felt they should know what they were doing as they had, according to their web site and brochure, build many purpose built vehicles. 

When I eventually took delivery of the vehicle and had driven it over the 250 or so miles home, I took it to my local Mercedes commercial dealer to make arrangements for future servicing. They must have suspected that there was a problem with the weight as they took it round to the weighbridge and found it to be 170 kg over weight. That was with only the two scooters, a driver and one passenger and none of the additional equipment we would need to carry. Being overweight immediately invalidated my Mercedes warranty together with my insurance. 

It was obvious that the additional weight of the electric lift and the two scooters had not been considered in the calculations when it was being built, if in fact any calculations had been done at all. When I contacted the converter I was told "half the motor caravans on UK roads are overweight!". At my insistence the converter did come to collect the vehicle and took it to Leyland to have something done to the suspension (you guys out there will know what it was!) that increased the permitted weight to 3860kg. 

Despite this however I was very restricted in what I could carry so I eventually sold the vehicle to a couple, the wife of which was disabled but only used a manual wheelchair. I did tell them the reason why I was selling the vehicle.

While waiting to take delivery of the Mercedes, I sustained not one but two burst tyres on the A1 on my existing A class motor home, a Bigfoot conversion on a Ford Econoline (American). This was due to incorrect tyres having been fitted after 20.000 miles as the originals had all perished around the rims. Nearly 5 years later I am still waiting for settlement of a claim on that one but that is another story!

I have now just taken delivery of a Fourwinds Siesta on a Ford Econoline 450 chassis. This of course has twin rear wheels, I won't now consider anything less. It has a platform on the tow bar to take my electric scooter. Unfortunately my husband died last year so I now only have to carry one scooter for myself. As soon as the 'van is loaded the first stop will be the weighbridge but I am not anticipating any problems with overloading-or should I?!?!

I feel that motor caravan manufacturers and the dealers have a huge responsibility to ensure the safety of those to whom they are selling motor caravans. How many conversions are there with 6 berths and only 4 seat belts for example? How many ask what will be carried in the vehicle, particularly by the disabled, that could affect the weight? Not many in my opinion. 

As responsible motorcaravanners we must ALL take action to stop these sort incidents occurring but how do we get the message across to those less informed than those posting on this site?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi
We have a Kentucky Camp Estro4 wth rear garage supplied by Roy Wood Transite in Winnersh near Reading ours is on the Ford chassis with twin rear wheels and as I understand it the payload with the frash water tank full and fuel 75% full is 400KG the van can be replated at 2800kg for approx £200 which will then make the payloads 600KG we find this is fine for us we have a Honda motocross bike in the garage with pressure water washer and usually two adults on board, we live in Spain and have no worries with the Garda stopping us, at our race meeting the paddock is usually full of Rimor & Kentucky the riders coming from all over europe, however the Merc with single rear wheels definately needs air suspension as the rear is too soft , if you want to talk to an honest dealer ring Steve Wood 01189785079 tell him Ken (C7KEN)who went to Spain with the son racing a MX bike told you he would be honest we have nothing but praise for the sevice we got from them


----------

